# expert batterie sur ibook g4 wanted ...



## jcezanna54 (17 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Voici la situation : on m'a fait cadeau d'un vieux G4 de 2005. son ancien propriétaire l'utilisait sur le secteur, batterie démontée.
Je l'ai donc récupérée totalement déchargée.

J'ai installé mac os 10.5.8.

Sa capacité est de 2500 sur 4400 pour une batterie neuve confirmé par l'application coconutbattery.app (qui reprend sans doute les données du système....)
Elle n'est donc pas totalement morte du point de vue de sa capacité

Le message grisé "La batterie n'est pas en charge" s'affichait et elle restait à zéro.

J'ai fait un reset PRAM (COMMAND+OPTION+P+R pendant la mise en route)
J'ai fait un reset du système d'alimentation  (MAJ+OPTION+CTRL+ bouton eject/f12).

Depuis la batterie prend péniblement la charge (environ 3% par 24h)
Ceci est confirmé par l'application coconutbattery.app

J'ai fait plusieurs reboot.

Le message grisé s'affiche toujours.
Le débranchement du secteur implique une coupure totale de l'alimentation (les 10% de la batterie ne prennent donc pas la relève même pour 10 s).

Qui a une idée pour que le message disparaisse et que la batterie reprenne son rôle.

Je voudrais simplement que la batterie puisse tenir 10 mn.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Avril 2011)

Ta batterie est surement foutue, les batterie li-ion déteste la décharge profonde, estime toi heureux que le circuit électronique de la batterie ne la recharge pas car le li-ion c'est instable et les accus peuvent exploser. Ne te fie pas aux info, si le circuit interne stop la charge il ya une raison. Solution ? Changer de batterie


----------



## jcezanna54 (17 Avril 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Ta batterie est surement foutue, les batterie li-ion déteste la décharge profonde, estime toi heureux que le circuit électronique de la batterie ne la recharge pas car le li-ion c'est instable et les accus peuvent exploser. Ne te fie pas aux info, si le circuit interne stop la charge il ya une raison. Solution ? Changer de batterie



Merci pour ta réponse mais cette solution, l'achat d'une nouvelle batterie, est justement celle que je veux éviter. Au pire, je l'enlève.

J'ai rarement vu une batterie exploser.
Ceci est-il confirmé ?

Apparemment, le circuit interne de la batterie ne stoppe pas la charge puisque le pourcentage progresse lentement mais surement.

Je vais encore continuer à jouer et vous tiens informé.

En attendant, si vous avez d'autres informations, je suis preneur.

@+


----------



## didgar (17 Avril 2011)

Salut !



jcezanna54 a dit:


> J'ai fait un reset du système d'alimentation  (MAJ+OPTION+CTRL+ *bouton eject/f12*).



Syntax error  C'est MAJ+CTRL+OPTION+*POWER_ON* qu'il faut faire.

Comme je ne sais tjs pas s'il faut le faire avec ou sans chargeur connecté ( au secteur ), je le fais tjs deux fois ... une avec et une sans ... et j'ai quelques batteries d'iBook qui, données pour raides mortes, sont reparties certaines pour une dizaine de minutes et d'autres pour 2 ou 3 heures ...

A+

Didier


----------



## jcezanna54 (17 Avril 2011)

@ didgar :

Gagné !
La prise d'alimentation est passé au plus bel orange que je pouvais rêver.
Mon erreur est due a une interprétation trop restrictive du texte :
_"Reset the power manager by simultaneously pressing and then releasing Shift-Control-Option-Power *on the keyboard*"
_Comme il n'y a qu'un seul bouton_ power _sur un_ iibook,_ j'ai cherché à tout prix ce qui pouvait y ressembler sur le clavier lui-même.
A être trop perfectionniste ...

Voilà qui me rend bien service, en espérant que cette file serve à d'autres.

Un grand merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h07 ----------

La prise vient de repasser au vert après quelques secondes d'orange.
Bon je regarde à nouveau demain et vous tiens informés.
Bonne nuit.


----------



## didgar (17 Avril 2011)

Salut !

Si ça ne "fonctionne" pas, essaie également de faire la même combinaison de touches - machine éteinte bien sûr - en ôtant la batterie et avec le chargeur connecté et branché sur le 220v. Tu remets la batterie et ... tu verras bien ...

Lors de la mise en route de l'iBook il est normal que la bague soit verte, le démarrage se fait en mode "économique" d'après ce que j'ai lu je ne sais où ... mais au bout de quelques minutes d'utilisation elle passe à l'orange et la mise en charge s'active. De même si tu lances coconutbattery juste après le démarrage une partie des infos seront erronées. Quitte coconut, relance le au bout de quelques minutes et tu devrais voir que "ça charge" ... enfin j'espère 

[edit] Coconut indique combien de cycles de charge pour ta batterie au fait ? [/edit]

A+

Didier


----------



## jcezanna54 (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour Didier,

Reprise ce matin :
Machine éteinte+connecté secteur+batterie
puis
Machine éteinte+connecté secteur-batterie
cela donne vert puis orange 20 seconde puis vert permanent

Le  nombre de cycle de charge est maintenant à zéro.
Il était auparavant de 170 ou 190.
Cela peut sans s'expliquer par un effet de bord des reset alors que la batterie est présente.

ensuite :
Machine éteinte+connecté secteur-batterie
puis
Machine éteinte-connecté secteur-batterie
vert,orange 20s puis vert

plusieurs fois
Machine éteinte-connecté secteur-batterie
--> vert permanent

puis
Machine éteinte+connecté secteur-batterie
--> vert permanent

Mon esprit scientifique se heurte au grand dieu mamamouchi de la batterie.
Je vais laisser courir pour voir si elle continue à prendre des '%' et je referai la manip.
Il m'a semblé que l'orange  tenait plus longtemps cette fois.
Je reviens de toute façon dans 2 jours pour donner un résultat.
@+


----------



## fmg615 (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour.

J'ai un problème similaire. J'ai un ibook G4 acheté en début 2005 (en 10.5.8). Ma batterie est une batterie de remplacement, neuve achetée il y a un an. Elle se charge et se décharge bien. Elle durait 3-4 heures il y a encore un mois. 

Mais depuis peu, quand je suis sur la batterie, l'ordinateur s'éteint sans prévenir lorsque que la décharge atteint 75%. Alors, impossible de redémarrer, le bouton d'allumage ne répond pas. Alors je connecte l'alimentation secteur 1 seconde, puis la déconnecte. Ainsi la touche de démarrage fonctionne à nouveau, l'ibook démarre sur la batterie mais il s'éteint au bout de quelques minutes d'utilisation.

J'ai essayé la combinaison de touche (MAJ+OPTION+CTRL+bouton de démarrage) et (COMMAND+OPTION+P+R pendant la mise en route), mais ça ne change rien.

Y'aurait-il une autre manip?

Parallèlement j'ai essayé, au démarrage d'appuyer 5 secondes sur le bouton de démarrage. Alors le mac a lancé le ventilateur, émis un son de tonalité téléphonique puis fait clignoter le voyant de mise en veille. Savez-vous ce que produit cette manip'?

Merci.


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Mai 2011)

1 seul bip ? 3 bip c'est la ram, alors pour un seul je m'en rappelle plus.

Ton problème est très comment au batterie de remplacement, sont circuit de charge est défectueux et coup de façon intempestive la batterie (si il le fait il y a quand même une raison hein). Si tabbaterie à gonflé, ne l'utilise plus.

Pour en revenir aux batterie de remplacement, elle sont de moins bonne qualités que les originale, et de loin !

Installe coconut batterie et donne nous les infos


----------



## Invité (12 Mai 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Pour en revenir aux batterie de remplacement, elle sont de moins bonne qualités que les originale, et de loin !



J'ai acheté une batterie chinoise (33 avec le port) pour l'iBook G3@500 qui me reste (avec des vraies pièces d'iBook G3@700 que tu connais).
C'était en juillet 2010, elle tient toujours plus de 3h30 en surf internet (avec sa petite carte Airport 1ère génération)
Donc, il ne faut peut être pas généraliser sur la mauvaise qualité des batteries de remplacement


----------



## fmg615 (13 Mai 2011)

De quelles infos avez-vous besoin?
Current battery capacity : 2574 mAh
Original battery capacity : 4400mAh ... 58%

Alors ça viendrait de la batterie elle même. Elle n'a pas gonflé. Mais je comprends mieux qu'elle ne soit garantie que 6 mois. Vous me recommandez d'acheter seulement les batteries fournies par Apple? Ils devraient faire des batteries avec des piles rechargeables du commerce, ça serait tout de même plus commode pour nous, pauvres utilisateurs.


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir, si le reset PMU est effectué et que la carte mère fonctionne correctement 'du moins le circuit de charge) alors oui, cela vient de la batterie ! Elle a déjà perdu presque la moitier de sa capacité (curent battery capacity), et si le nombre de cycle de charge est < à 50. Alors oui elle est probablement morte, trop peu utilisée ! Pour les batteries chinoise, il est vrais que je généralise, mais elle sont de mauvaise qualités dans pas mal de cas.


----------



## fmg615 (27 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour

je remonte ce sujet pour avoir vos conseils. Les infos sur le net et sur le site d'Apple ne sont pas bien claires. J'ai acheté une nouvelle batterie de remplacement (sur Ebay en Angleterre, fabriquée en Chine) qui semble bien neuve dans CoconutBattery. 

Comment la faire bien vivre? Faut-il :
- 1/ n'utiliser l'ordinateur que sur la batterie, en enchaînant cycles de charge et décharge complets ? ou
- 2/ utiliser la batterie seulement un peu et privilégier le branchement sur secteur, quitte à ce qu'elle ne se décharge pas complètement et se recharge ensuite?

NB: Je parle d'une batterie Li-ion sur ibook G4 14" 1,33Ghz sous 10.5.8.

Merciii.


----------



## Invité (27 Septembre 2011)

A priori, il est préférable de laisser l'ordi sur le secteur chaque fois que c'est possible.
Pour le reste lis ce post de Pascal77

Bon, je ne retrouve plus, mais je l'avais copié.
Donc LA


----------



## Onmac (27 Septembre 2011)

Salut ! J'ai eu ce souci avec mon iBook G4. Aucune charge sur la batterie. 
J'en ai acheté 2 *NEUVES ORIGINALES* d'Apple à 15&#8364; chez Surcouf ! 
J'y suis retourné 2 semaines après pour faire une course pour un utilisateur de MacGé mais toutes parties ! 
Il y avait des batteries d'iBook G4 12" -14" de PowerBook 12" et 17" mais à mon grand malheur pas de 15" pour Ti  

J'ai vais essayé la manip'. Si je ressuscite mes batteries diagnostiquer HS, ça m'en fera 4 !


----------

